# Newport Beach, CA marina



## guitarguy56

Looking for others living in this marina or experiences they have. I am currently now in Huntington Beach and looking to put a boat in Newport Beach marina... very pricey slip fees but keeps out the derilect boats and such. Beautiful area for sailing and living but quite expensive in terms of real estate.

Slip fees managable if under 40 ft, lots of amnenities, and facilities for the liveaboard.


----------



## svHyLyte

Counter *.*


----------



## guitarguy56

svHyLyte said:


> Counter *.*


Yeah... should have looked at the post after I edited it. Apologize...


----------



## svHyLyte

guitarguy56 said:


> Yeah... should have looked at the post after I edited it. Apologize...


Ah... I thought you were simply making a Point (*"."*) and in the tradition of the forum of late, I thought it necessary to offer a "Counter Point" (*"<> ."*)


----------



## guitarguy56

So you have nothing to to the discussion of the marina I take? Why waste your keyboard strokes?


----------



## svHyLyte

guitarguy56 said:


> So you have nothing to to the discussion of the marina I take? Why waste your keyboard strokes?


Ah... Be grateful old son. Absent my "wasted keystrokes", your typographical error would have condemned you post to terminal obscurity. Moreover, I thought my "witty" response rather better than a simple "Bump" to awaken you to, what I (correctly) assumed was, an editing error on your part which you subsequently corrected before complaining about my response which, now, with your editing, makes my comment unintelligible although you "got it".

Further to your ungrateful redirect, you have already enunciated the pro's/con's of a Newport Harbor mooring, save perhaps, for the fact that by taking a mooring there you may find yourself the unwitting host of a Sea Lion family reunion/lay-over and in serious difficulty if you seek to prevent/interrupt same with the judicious, or otherwise, application of a blast from your signal horn/CO2 fire extinguisher/anchor wash-down pump or whatever other non-lethal yet offensive devices you may have at your disposal.

Be that all as it may, here Homer nods....


----------

